# Baby Name Meanings/Stories



## aidensxmomma

I was reading a different post and noticed that the subject of names came up. I thought it would be interesting to see what the meaning/stories behind your baby's names are. I guess I'll start since I made the post. :haha:

Aiden Thomas - From what I found out, Aiden is an Irish name that means something along the lines of "fiery." It's very fitting because that boy is about as fiery as they come. :rofl: Also, I found out later that I'm actually 1/4 Irish (although I should have guessed a long time ago) so I guess his name is fitting for his heritage, too. The reason my OH and I chose it, though, was because it was the only name that really stood out to us and the only name we could agree on. His middle name is Thomas, which is his daddy's first name. 

Madalynn Ann - I have no idea what her name means but the story behind her name is pretty long. My middle name is Lynn, and my mom's middle name is Lynn. So when I was deciding how to spell Madalynn, it made sense to spell it with two "n"s. As for her middle name, my grandma's middle name is Ann and so is my OH's mom's middle name. We wanted our kid's names (at least their middle names) to have something to do with family and with Mady, we got four people covered in one shot. :haha: I also chose to spell it that way because I wanted a unique name but one that was easy to pronounce. Truth be told, Madalynn wasn't my top choice for her name. But it was the first thing that came out of my mouth when she was born, so it stuck.

So what are the meanings/stories behind your LOs names? What about your own name?


----------



## 08marchbean

i have no idea what her name means. we were on team yellow through pregnancy but thought she was gunna be a boy! so had loads of possible boys names and only 3 girls. (i wish i had looked into them more as i have never been 100% happy with her name) 
the 3 we had for girls were Milly, Skye and Paige. she didnt have a name for about a week after she was born but in the end everyone was pressuring me to name her so OH picked Paige. but i LOVE Milly :( 

Oh well. and i guess she has grown into er name now and looks like a paige to me! :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

WEll Luke means bringer of light. And its always seemed very approperiate as I was in a very depressed dark place before he came along. We called him that as it was the only name we could agree on! I wanted to call him Dylan, but looking at him now it wouldn't have suited him


----------



## _laura

Max means 'The greatest' which to me he is. But honestly I named him after Max from Where The Wild Things Are :haha: my favourite kids book


----------



## Rhio92

Connor - wolf lover
Ewan - born of yew

Not that the meanings mean anything to me, I just felt like searching them :blush:
Anyways, I've absolutely LOVED the name Connor for yeeeears. Luckily, FOB never helped decide names, so I though f*ck it and named him myself :haha: When I think of it, I think 'cheeky chappy, the kind of naughty kid that teachers can't help but love'. At first I didn't think his name suited him, but now he's realy grown into it :cloud9:

Ewan is after his paternal grandad. He died when FOB was 17 (he's 22 now), and thought it would be nice to name him after him. However, I don't really like it, I just want to give all my children a family name for their middle name x


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth means 'born of fire'
Alexander means 'defending men'

Kenneth was my grandfather's name and is my uncle's name (who used to be my fave uncle when I was younger). 
Alexander is FOB's name and really wanted this to be his first name but I thought it was boring! :)


----------



## hurryupsept

ooo' i've never even thought about what his name means ... i just fell in love with the name! soo i looked them up, and they're not that impressive :haha:

Joshua - God rescues / God is salvation
James - Supplanter

he doesn't have a middle name, but i reckon Joshua James is enough anyway and most people assume it's a first and middle name anyway :haha:


----------



## Tanara

_I cant find her name the way we spelt it but her name is Fayth Lee Rose
Fayth (to trust) Lee (sheltered from the storm)Rose (Blossom)
Her name was choice for a lot of reasons. Fayth is after my mom (fay) Lee is my OH's sisters and my middle name and rose was after my grandma and OH's mom

Tayes name means Taye (King of all) Matthew (gift from the lord) Conan (high exalted) His father chose his name, so there really wasnt a reason.


Oh and the meanings are out of out name book_


----------



## annawrigley

*Noah - "Rest, peace"
Patrick - "Noble"*
Noah we chose as it was the only name we agreed on. We named him just after my 18 week scan when we found out he was a boy, me and FOB split when I was 20 something weeks but we had already decided on a name and I already thought of him as that name so kept it. I couldnt imagine him being called anything else now! He really suits it I think. And its a perfect name for me, I like names that are slightly unique, a little bit different but not too 'out there'. And I wanted something easy to spell and understand after the years of trauma spelling out Wrigley-Howe over the phone to people :lol: I wouldnt be able to spell it like "Nowahhhhh" not that I would but yknow, it would get so tedious every time I had to say his name, and then when he was older when he had to, to be like "Erm no actually its N-O-W-A-H......" Just couldnt be doing with the hassle :haha:
Patrick is after FOB's great grandad who he adored and was really close to, he died when FOB was about 14 I think. Anyway I didnt really have anyone I wanted to name him after so thought I'd let him have it, don't really mind the name Patrick, if I'd hated the name I would have said no :rofl:
If he was a girl his middle name was gonna be Rose after FOB's mum (which I agreed to cos Rose goes with anything :shrug:) and first name we hadnt decided but either Madeleine, Scarlett or Maisie. Madeleine was my favourite, I was obsessed with it, Scarlett was his favourite and neither of us were that bothered either way about Maisie. Now Maisie is my favourite and I wanna call my little girl Maisie :haha:

*Anna - "Gracious, merciful" 
Catherine - "Pure" (deffo am)*
My mum called me Anna cos she thought it would be easy for me to learn to spell at school :dohh: My brothers are Tom & Alex so its a running theme lol. No idea why the Catherine.
I was gonna be called Beth, which I think I would've preferred :haha: Dammit mum


----------



## stephx

Ava means bird :)

I like it cause when she was newborn she did this really cute stretch and she looked like a baby bird aha x


----------



## Thaynes

Michael is hebrew for "who resembles God". It is also his fathers first name. 
Ray means "protecting hands". Ray is my fathers and my brothers middle name. When we first got together and talked about children one day we decided to name our first boy Michael Ray. Before anyone, even OH, knew I was pregnant I would talk to him in my belly and call him Michael Ray. That name was pretty much dead set because I just think it is so cute. I'm set on Aimee which means beloved and Lea (which is my middle name) if we ever have a girl though.


----------



## lucy_x

Amari means princess in hebrew haha: Little fact for you!)

My sister suggested it, Well actually she suggested amour (french for love) But prounounced it Amari (I mean how do you get the 2 mixed up :haha:), And it stuck! So that was what she was called...

:cloud9: I love my little lump lol


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden-I have NEVER seen a meaning for this name so if anyone knows what it means let me know lol. We chose that name because it was the only one we could agree on. I wanted Riley, he wanted Sophia and we both had Jayden second on our list so we chose that and now I can't see her being called anything else!
Elizabeth means God's promise-My middle name and my Grandmother's (on my Mom's side) middle name...but that isn't why we chose it. We just REALLY liked how it sounded with the name Jayden.

If she was a boy it would have been Aiden Christopher
Aiden means Fiery-I just LOVE this name, always have and OH agreed on it right away.
Christopher means Christ Bearer-It is OH's name and his fathers name...he wanted his full name to go on but I didn't want a Christopher Willam Thompson the third so we agreed to use Christopher as a middle name and it goes really well with the name Aiden.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Alfie apparently means Elf :haha:

Little Alfie is actually named after his Daddy! He is also named after me, with the Joe. And his late grandad (my dad). So, he is Alfie Joe Mark S..... :)

The plan was to call him AJ but it just never stuck, although some of my family who I don't speak to much still call him this and it sounds really weird lol. And even weirder, OH always called him Rocky when I was pregnant, and that became his name in my belly. But OH still calls him it now, and people get confused over that too!!


----------



## Thaynes

Burchy314 said:


> Jayden-I have NEVER seen a meaning for this name so if anyone knows what it means let me know lol. We chose that name because it was the only one we could agree on. I wanted Riley, he wanted Sophia and we both had Jayden second on our list so we chose that and now I can't see her being called anything else!
> Elizabeth means God's promise-My middle name and my Grandmother's (on my Mom's side) middle name...but that isn't why we chose it. We just REALLY liked how it sounded with the name Jayden.
> 
> If she was a boy it would have been Aiden Christopher
> Aiden means Fiery-I just LOVE this name, always have and OH agreed on it right away.
> Christopher means Christ Bearer-It is OH's name and his fathers name...he wanted his full name to go on but I didn't want a Christopher Willam Thompson the third so we agreed to use Christopher as a middle name and it goes really well with the name Aiden.

Jayden \

ja(y)-

den\ as a boy's name (also used as girl's name Jayden), is a variant of Jaden (American) and Jadon (Hebrew), and the meaning of Jayden is "thankful; God will judge".


----------



## vinteenage

*Tina*, Jayden is honestly a made up name, it has no history in any culture, which is why there's no direct meaning. If you follow through the linked names here you get to "Jadon", which is a boy's name meaning "thankful" or "he will judge" in Hebrew.

Anyway...

Phineas means "oracle" in Hebrew (well actually it means "serpant's mouth" but that's considered to be translated to "oracle", apparently). We didn't choose the name for it's meaning though. I know it from the book "A Separate Peace", which is one of my most beloved books and the character is a good one. OH has a ancestor way back named it as well. We both liked it, liked the nickname Finn, and found it to be an uncommon but known name (like my name, Daphne).

Matthew means "gift from God" and is my father's first name.


----------



## Thaynes

vinteenage said:


> *Tina*, Jayden is honestly a made up name, it has no history in any culture, which is why there's no direct meaning. If you follow through the linked names here you get to "Jadon", which is a boy's name meaning "thankful" or "he will judge" in Hebrew.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Phineas means "oracle" in Hebrew (well actually it means "serpant's mouth" but that's considered to be translated to "oracle", apparently). We didn't choose the name for it's meaning though. I know it from the book "A Separate Peace", which is one of my most beloved books and the character is a good one. OH has a ancestor way back named it as well. We both liked it, liked the nickname Finn, and found it to be an uncommon but known name (like my name, Daphne).
> 
> Matthew means "gift from God" and is my father's first name.

I was just putting what it said online.


----------



## vinteenage

Yup Thaynes, we cross posted! I saw your post as soon as I posted mine. :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

Lily is latin meaning innocence, purity and beauty
*Lily *- She was going to be called Kaidi-May, but when she was born it just didn't suit her and OH didn't like it anyway, so we called her Lily because that is the only other name that we could agree on. 
*Scarlett* is because when i was little my grandad always used to call me Scarlett because i always had red cheeks, and he never got to meet her.
*Brooke* - I love the name but OH wouldn't let me have it as her first name..

Maddison is old english meaning "Son of the mighty worrier" ? 
*Maddison* - It was either going to be Maddison or Courtney, but Maddison sounds more girly.
*Ruby* - My middle name.
*Faith* - Love the name.


----------



## faolan5109

Lane- road street ect lol
Alexander-as amy said defendind man

So lane is a a street defending man! He was supposed to Vincent arthur, after my grandfathers, but looking at him he is way to goofy and happy for a name like that.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is Latin and means favor or blessing( we go by blessing because she is)
Elizabeth is Hebrew and means god's promise.
OH and I couldnt decide on a name for her.We had a bunch for boys but like 2 for girls. We called my bump Alex until we found out. well we were going to call her Alexandra or Alexandria but we decided to pick a name that not everyone elses baby would have. So we went though list upon lists for a girl. I had said Gracelynn in the beginning but he didnt want it but then a week later said how about gracelynn. Talk about being crazy :haha: We just picked Elizabeth cause it fit we her first name. well we didnt realize that she has more letters in her name then the alphabet


----------



## annawrigley

Catherine_17 said:


> Gracelynn is Latin and means favor or blessing( we go by blessing because she is)
> Elizabeth is Hebrew and means god's promise.
> OH and I couldnt decide on a name for her.We had a bunch for boys but like 2 for girls. We called my bump Alex until we found out. well we were going to call her Alexandra or Alexandria but we decided to pick a name that not everyone elses baby would have. So we went though list upon lists for a girl.* I had said Gracelynn in the beginning but he didnt want it but then a week later said how about gracelynn. *Talk about being crazy :haha: We just picked Elizabeth cause it fit we her first name. well we didnt realize that she has more letters in her name then the alphabet

Thats how we picked Noah :) I suggested it, he said no, about a week later he said "What about Noah?" and tried to claim all the credit :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

annawrigley said:


> Catherine_17 said:
> 
> 
> Gracelynn is Latin and means favor or blessing( we go by blessing because she is)
> Elizabeth is Hebrew and means god's promise.
> OH and I couldnt decide on a name for her.We had a bunch for boys but like 2 for girls. We called my bump Alex until we found out. well we were going to call her Alexandra or Alexandria but we decided to pick a name that not everyone elses baby would have. So we went though list upon lists for a girl.* I had said Gracelynn in the beginning but he didnt want it but then a week later said how about gracelynn. *Talk about being crazy :haha: We just picked Elizabeth cause it fit we her first name. well we didnt realize that she has more letters in her name then the alphabet
> 
> Thats how we picked Noah :) I suggested it, he said no, about a week later he said "What about Noah?" and tried to claim all the credit :haha:Click to expand...


Haha yeah. Guys always trying to take the credit.


----------



## lizardbreath

According to them Jaymee's name doesnt exist , but Jamie means "he who supplants". 
I Named her Jaymee thought because I love the name , I have No real reason as to Why I named her Jaymee I just named her Jaymee. 
Elizabeth means "God's promise"
But her middle name is after my middle name , I always knew if I had a little girl her middle name would be Elizabeth 

and OH Named Katherine so I'm not really sure where her name came from but the meaning of her name is "Pure"
and Michelle just went with Katherine he said and the meaning of it is "who resembles God?".


----------



## AriannasMama

We just chose Arianna out of a name book, it means holy, I believe
as for her middle names, shes named after both of her great-grandma's, couldnt decide on 1 name so she got 2, lol.


----------



## x__amour

Victoria - Winner, conqueror. (Latin)
Noëlle - Noel. (French)

I've just always loved Victoria (Tori). Her name was originally Victoria Ann but I didn't like the ending and starting of a's. Noëlle just popped randomly into my head one day. It's more commonly used for Christmas babies but I didn't care. She's a November baby but I love Noëlle, I think it's beautiful. :)


----------



## DazedConfused

Te Ariki is a Maori word meaning high chief, leader, lord, Mana (respect, spirit), king, regal. Lots of important things haha.

OH and I agreed if we had a boy we'd give him a Maori name, as OH is Maori. A few weeks before the birth I was weaving an ipu (container) for the placenta when the weaver said her son was called Teari and I liked the sound of "Ari" I asked OH about and he suggested Te Ariki. It went on the maybe list, at birth he just looked like a Te Ariki. His English speaking family call him Ari though.

Lachlan is my dads middle name and my great grandfathers name and my whole families name. It's a Scottish name (I'm Scottish) and it means from the land of lakes. I don't LOVE the name but it kind of had to be done. :kiss:


Noelle is really nice!


----------



## Siyren

Alyssa, aother case of i suggested the name, OH said no, and a week later he suggested Alyssa.
and her middle name is Noelle, same as tori's mom its just one we liked- lyssa is an october baby, but we liked the way Alyssa Noelle just fit x


----------



## annawrigley

^Alyssa Noelle slips off the tongue really nicely :D


----------



## CSweets

Kayt Elizabeth.

OH said he was always fond of the name Kate but thats such a common name I wanted to make it unique. Her full name is Kayt. Not Kailtin or Katy just Kayt. Because it's girly but also mature for when she becomes an adult. Everyone I know with the name Kate either spells it Kate, Kait, or Cate. So I decided to go with Kayt. So far, everyone has thought that it was neat and cute so I am glad with what I chose.

Elizabeth was just random. I thought it went great with Kayt. So great, that I call Kayt, Kayt Elizabeth instead of just Kayt. Plus, I've always been fond of the name Elizabeth. When I was little, I named my dolls Elizabeth :). Little did I know that after Kayt was born my aunt told me I had like for Great Grandma's with the middle name Elizabeth and a couple Great Aunts with the first name Elizabeth so that worked out perfectly. 

If I could change Kayts name, I would change the spelling of her middle name to something unique, but I just don't know how else I would be able to spell it. 

But I am satisfied :)


----------



## sarah0108

*Sarah*-'Princess':smug: <- so true!
*Louise*- 'Famous Warrior' hahaha guess i love to fight? ;)

*Harriet-* 'home ruler' :rofl: now that, is 100% true. She's such a madam she is the top dog wherever she goes :dohh: Feiry little lady!
Her middle name is Sarah so, Princess again ;)

*Max-* 'The greatest' :haha: obviously :winkwink:
*Aidan-* 'fire', if their name meanings are anything to go by, i can see a lot of drama in my house (already is as neither like to back down. If they want something... they will make sure they get it!) 

Harriets name was a last minute thing, i always wanted Harriet as her middle name but we couldnt agree on a first name so eventually at 5 days overdue OH decided it should be her first name, took me ages to get used to though! He middle name is sarah, like my name, because its also a name a lot of people in his family have too.

Max's was pretty random. When we found out we were having a boy we saw this name, liked it and it just stuck. No-one IRL knew we were having a boy so we never really discussed the name then when he was born i kinda panicked because i was thinking 'does it suit him?' 'we havent thought of anymore' but all is good as they both suit what they have ;) his middle name was pretty random too. They have a short last name so it all flows well :flower:


----------



## LauraBee

*Bethlouise*:
Beth is a song by KISS.
Louise is my mother's and my friend's middle name, as well as baby's paternal grandmother's first name.
I wanted her father to have complete control over her middle (she doesn't have one) so I chose both Beth and Louise for her first name.
I didn't like the way Beth Louise or Beth-Louise looked, so I made it one word.

I've already have problems with her name (official documents and people generally not liking it) but I'm happy I named her Bethlouise.


----------



## midwestbelle

Caleb - faithful, bold.
Clinton - settlement.

Caleb was FOBs first name. He wanted LOs name to be Caleb, and I always said if I ever had a boy he would be named after his dad.

Clinton was decided after he was born. He is a strong name. We had a slight delivery problem, so I wanted it to be a strong name. LOs last name starts with a C as well, so we decided to make him triple C and started looking in the Cs of the baby name book. :D and both FOB and my aunt had suggested Clinton, and I love it now.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Isabelle means 'god is my oath' or 'avowed to god' which sounds kind of like a nun :haha: I didn't choose it because of the meaning or even particularly look at name meanings when I chose. I just liked the name :thumbup: her middle name is Charlotte which means 'free man.' I don't particularly like it but FOB chose it and apparently it's a family name...

My name is Holly, and the only meaning I can find for it is 'the holly tree'
Duh?


----------



## leoniebabey

LO NAME:

Morgan: means Bright sea in welsh, Fighter of the sea in Irish, Lives by the sea in celtic, 
I picked it well because i liked it lol, gave FOB a list of 3 and told him to pick one and he chose morgan out of them. Im so glad because he really suits it!
Peter: means rock apparently! I picked that as it's my grandads name who passed away almost 3 years ago.

MY NAME:
Leonie: Means lioness, 
Victoria: mean victory 
Dont know why i was called it, i was going to be called honour after some woman who played a bond girl or syke. I prefer leonie tbf even though i hate that :|


----------



## sarah0108

Bumping this thread :) i think it is interesting


----------



## vhal_x

Allan - Handsome. (origin - celtic/gaelic)
James - Supplanter (origin - hebrew)

Not why we chose those names, though. We chose them as OH/FOB is called Allan, and we made his middle name James after my uncle/godfather who passed away a few years ago, whom I miss very much.

If he was a girl, he'd have been named Eva, which means "Giver of life" and has a hebrew origin. Again, not why we'd have chosen the name - we just chose it because it's beautiful :D xx

As for me, 

Vanessa - Butterfly (greek origin).
Rose - of the rose blossom (also greek origin).

Rose because they wanted to give me a middle name after my gran, whose name is Rose. And Vanessa because they didn't want me to have a nickname :dohh: - funny how I've had plenty... Essa, Nessa, Nessie, Vee, Vinnie :dohh:, etc...

:flower: xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

Courtney means Court Dweller or Short Nose :? 
Kacey means Vigilant - I think, so many different meanings came up...
Rose means Flower

We chose Kacey as we went from Maisie > Macey > Kacey :haha: 
Yes, I have a VERY fussy OH :dohh: I originally wanted to spell it like Kacie but he didn't like the way it looked either...
People are often like thats not how you spell it and write it wrong but I just thought it was more girly :) 

Rose was my middle name and my grannys before that and it went far back in our family. And thought it went nice with Kacey... xxx


----------



## DreamComeTrue

Ii first heard the name Lyra from the film 'the golden compass' that has daniel craig & nicole kidman in, the heroine in the film is called Lyra. the film is based on the book 'the northen lights' by Philip Pullman. 

Apparently it is a greek for a small harp which the ancient greeks used. 

Lyra is also the name of a small constellation of stars which has the 5th brightest star in the sky in it. 

and i wanted a name that was a bit different but not weird different & i think its the perfect name for her, when she born me & OH had some ideas but we wernt set on anything so i asked him what we should call her & he said Lyra so i just agreed without another thought about it & i love it :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

DreamComeTrue said:


> Ii first heard the name Lyra from the film 'the golden compass' that has daniel craig & nicole kidman in, the heroine in the film is called Lyra. the film is based on the book 'the northen lights' by Philip Pullman.
> 
> Apparently it is a greek for a small harp which the ancient greeks used.
> 
> Lyra is also the name of a small constellation of stars which has the 5th brightest star in the sky in it.
> 
> and i wanted a name that was a bit different but not weird different & i think its the perfect name for her, when she born me & OH had some ideas but we wernt set on anything so i asked him what we should call her & he said Lyra so i just agreed without another thought about it & i love it :happydance:

I love the name Lyra! I was in a play of His Dark Materials (I was Will :haha:) and I auditioned for Lyra in the film!! Clearly didnt get it though :roll:


----------



## samface182

aidensxmomma said:


> I was reading a different post and noticed that the subject of names came up. I thought it would be interesting to see what the meaning/stories behind your baby's names are. I guess I'll start since I made the post. :haha:
> 
> Aiden Thomas - From what I found out, Aiden is an Irish name that means something along the lines of "fiery." It's very fitting because that boy is about as fiery as they come. :rofl: Also, I found out later that I'm actually 1/4 Irish (although I should have guessed a long time ago) so I guess his name is fitting for his heritage, too. The reason my OH and I chose it, though, was because it was the only name that really stood out to us and the only name we could agree on. His middle name is Thomas, which is his daddy's first name.
> 
> Madalynn Ann - I have no idea what her name means but the story behind her name is pretty long. My middle name is Lynn, and my mom's middle name is Lynn. So when I was deciding how to spell Madalynn, it made sense to spell it with two "n"s. As for her middle name, my grandma's middle name is Ann and so is my OH's mom's middle name. We wanted our kid's names (at least their middle names) to have something to do with family and with Mady, we got four people covered in one shot. :haha: I also chose to spell it that way because I wanted a unique name but one that was easy to pronounce. Truth be told, Madalynn wasn't my top choice for her name. But it was the first thing that came out of my mouth when she was born, so it stuck.
> 
> So what are the meanings/stories behind your LOs names? What about your own name?

just thought i would say, aiden is gaelic and means 'little fire' :)
xx


----------



## heather92

Her birth mother named her Trynitee Allexus. :huh: I changed the spelling to Trinity because misspellings annoy me quite a bit, and her new middle name is Elaine after my favorite great-aunt. :thumbup:

According to www.behindthename.com,



> TRINITY
> Gender: Feminine
> Usage: English
> Pronounced: TRIN-i-tee [key]
> From the English word Trinity, given in honour of the Christian belief that God has three states of being: Father, Son and Holy Spirit. It has only been in use as a given name since the 20th century.




> ELAINE
> Gender: Feminine
> Usage: English, Welsh Mythology
> Pronounced: i-LAYN (English) [key]
> From an Old French variant of HELEN. It appears in Arthurian legend; in Thomas Malory's 15th-century compilation 'Le Morte d'Arthur' Elaine was the daughter of Pelleas, the lover of Lancelot, and the mother of Galahad. It was not commonly used as an English given name until after the appearance of Tennyson's Arthurian epic 'Idylls of the King' (1859).


----------



## mayb_baby

*Michael** Means:* God like person :haha:
We chose it cause OHs late uncle was called Michael and he really was dead set on the name xxx


----------



## bethx

well carla has always been a name i loved and i think its Irish but not sure me and OH both have Irish in us. Amelia is my cousins and one of my OH reletives names and Catharina is my OH's great nan who pasted away when i was in my first trimester. x


----------



## vhal_x

heather92 said:


> Her birth mother named her Trynitee Allexus. :huh: I changed the spelling to Trinity because misspellings annoy me quite a bit, and her new middle name is Elaine after my favorite great-aunt. :thumbup:
> 
> According to www.behindthename.com,
> 
> 
> 
> TRINITY
> Gender: Feminine
> Usage: English
> Pronounced: TRIN-i-tee [key]
> From the English word Trinity, given in honour of the Christian belief that God has three states of being: Father, Son and Holy Spirit. It has only been in use as a given name since the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELAINE
> Gender: Feminine
> Usage: English, Welsh Mythology
> Pronounced: i-LAYN (English) [key]
> From an Old French variant of HELEN. It appears in Arthurian legend; in Thomas Malory's 15th-century compilation 'Le Morte d'Arthur' Elaine was the daughter of Pelleas, the lover of Lancelot, and the mother of Galahad. It was not commonly used as an English given name until after the appearance of Tennyson's Arthurian epic 'Idylls of the King' (1859).Click to expand...Click to expand...

How could you change her name? Or do you mean your parents changed it? I don't like the original spelling but I do think Trinity Alexis would have been nice, why didn't you keep it as that rather than dropping the Alexis for the Elaine? x


----------



## stephx

^^^ I guess her parents would of had to do it, being trins parents...


----------



## JessdueJan

*Lucas* - means Light - Chose it because a week after he was born it was still the only name we could agree on so it was the only option..it was one of my faves though so I was quite pleased :) 

*Thomas* - means Twin - This is FoB's brother's name and also my eldest brothers middle name so chose it for the family links. 

Lucas is more commonly known as Bear to family and friends as he was nameless for roughly a week following his birth so we called him Little Bear and it has kind of stuck. We have just had to explain it to nursery because he has started pointing at himself and shouting 'Bear' when he wants something :dohh:


----------



## vhal_x

Stephx - I thought that but wasn't sure, didn't know if she just meant that she had changed it herself, as in - like not officially, like if I were to call AJ something else but not actually have his name changed if you get me :haha: :) xx


----------



## heather92

Haha, I meant that my parents and I discussed what to change it to. Of course they did it legally. And why not change her middle name? She didn't know what it was, and I didn't like it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Syri's full name is: Asyria Elaine Beverly Bartone

Asyria (from Assyria) was an empire in Mesopotamian times, and is mentioned in some versions of the bible, which is where i picked it up. I thought it sounded strong and exotic, and 'Syri' works as an excellent nickname.

Elaine is my middle name, my mothers middle name, and my great aunts name, so I wanted to keep that tradition..however my mother pestered me into adding my grandmothers name so thats where the Beverly comes in.


----------



## snapex

Caitlyn - Pure
Louise - Famous warrior. Renowned fighter.
Isabel - My God is bountiful;God of plenty.

& Last name, Fisk - a fisherman.

LOL. Funny when they are all put together :).

I picked the first name cause i loved it [and OH didn't want to call her sky :(] and the other names were picked by her dad. Fisk is her dads last name and soon to be mine :)


----------

